# Help Coding I&D Deep Axillary Abscess



## Hopp (Apr 10, 2009)

Just having trouble choosing which CPT code to use for I&D of deep axillary abscess 2 areas packed with 1/2 inch iodoform dressing  DX: 682.3 Not hidraadnitis Wondering if someone would be able to help?    Thank you
Deb,CPC


----------



## Jarts (Apr 13, 2009)

Have you looked at 23930? It's I&D of _upper arm_ or elbow area; deep abscess or hematoma. The incision is either repaired in multiple layers with sutures, staples, and/or steri-strips, closed with drains in place, or simply left open to further facilitate drainage of infection.

I don't think there IS a code for axillary area, so maybe this would be appropriate?

Julie


----------



## heathermc (Apr 13, 2009)

if it is deep in the subq we use 21501, I&D of thorax.  if you look in the medical dictionary, axillary is above the 6th rib and is included in the description for thorax:  between the base of the neck and the diaphram.  hope this helps.


----------

